# knife?



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

what brand of knife do you use? thinking about getting a new one just wondering which are best:wink:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Gerber is the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*knife*

i got a sweet new gerber. Its called the F.A.S.T line of knifes. I love it. it has a spring loaded blade that takes very little effort to make it spring out. THe only thing i dont like about it is that it was so sharp it left a gash down to the bone in my finger(luckily it wasnt my trigger finger) but that might have been my fault. I would highly recomend a gerber or a buck knife they are both very tough and relible


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I have a Gerber, a Smith & Wesson, and some no-name Chinese knife.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

hoyt-tec2011 said:


> i got a sweet new gerber. Its called the F.A.S.T line of knifes. I love it. it has a spring loaded blade that takes very little effort to make it spring out. THe only thing i dont like about it is that it was so sharp it left a gash down to the bone in my finger(luckily it wasnt my trigger finger) but that might have been my fault. I would highly recomend a gerber or a buck knife they are both very tough and relible


switch blades are illegal in PA :sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

checkout the kershaw line of assisted opening... i love my black scallion


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Well I have Buck knives, Old smokey, a german SS youth knife (grandfather gave me that one) a few bayonets and other assorted knives. My personal fav is the Custon Old Smokey set, They are matching knives, one is a 14'' bowie and the other a 7'' hunting blade. Both are made out of file steel( extremly strong)


----------



## wtmike01 (Jul 25, 2003)

Benchmade !!! i carry an original AFCK , and have a couple of others
i cant find a higher quality knife , ive had quality knives all my life and i believe that these are the best yet


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Kershaw*



Elite13 said:


> checkout the kershaw line of assisted opening... i love my black scallion


KERSHAW!!!!!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My pocket knife is a Buck- I like it. But I just got a new hunting knife for Chrsitmas. Hand made by a guy on Primitive Archer out of a badnsaw blade with Osage handle. Won't find it anywhere else:wink:.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a limited edition NWTF knife. 

Has 4 interchangeable blades for different things. love it to death


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

depends on what your using it for.

gerber straight blades are great AP knifes


----------



## MSboy (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a whole collection of knives but my skinnin knives are outdoor edge and i love them


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

**Frost Bite** said:


> switch blades are illegal in PA :sad::sad::sad::sad:



frost its not a switch blade and i also live in pa. it has a thumb knob on the blade just like a lot of other normal blades. i got it from bass pro in harrisburg so i hope its not illegal


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

hoyt-tec2011 said:


> frost its not a switch blade and i also live in pa. it has a thumb knob on the blade just like a lot of other normal blades. i got it from bass pro in harrisburg so i hope its not illegal


ohh.... Is it just like a regular knife with an easy action blade? I think I know what you mean!!


----------



## hoytman88 (Oct 8, 2007)

gerber for my everyday all-purpose use. its a folding knife. i have a buck hunter 110 model i carry sometimes, its kinda big and bulky in my pocket. my gut knife i have a buck witha 8 inch blade. i love my gerber tho its got the clip on the side and its lightweight and a strong sturdy knife. its takin a beatin on some things


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Switchblades*

I don't what the fuss is over switch blades as far as the law goes. I can open my Buck nearly as fast as a switch. Pick it from your pocket, pushing the blade out with the tips of your fingers, then put the tip into your jeans and pull back. No switch, no thumb grip or loop, and no butterfly handle, and just as quick. Oh well.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

kegan said:


> I don't what the fuss is over switch blades as far as the law goes. I can open my Buck nearly as fast as a switch. Pick it from your pocket, pushing the blade out with the tips of your fingers, then put the tip into your jeans and pull back. No switch, no thumb grip or loop, and no butterfly handle, and just as quick. Oh well.


i hav a gerber switch blade but it aint china i dont use chinas.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

the knives i use are trophy skinner and buck for my hunting and remington, gerber and buck for my pocket knives.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

kershaw or gerber


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

cant go wrong with a Kabar.

thats what I use.


----------



## rogueworrior (May 23, 2005)

My friend makes custom knives. He was trined by a famous knife maker named Barney. He does top notch stuff. I make knives with him and I am currently using one of his knifes. 

It is not the home made type of knife that most custom guys make, it is really professional nice stuff.

Wish I had a pic

I think a custom knife is worth the investment. It is a nice thing to have to be able to pass down for years to come.

J


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> cant go wrong with a Kabar.
> 
> thats what I use.


I also have a knife custom made, and the handle on it, its from Giraffe Bone.

My grandpa got it from Africa his last trip over there.

He gave it to me this year for gutting his deer for him . lol


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> I also have a knife custom made, and the handle on it, its from Giraffe Bone.
> 
> My grandpa got it from Africa his last trip over there.
> 
> He gave it to me this year for gutting his deer for him . lol


was the deer gut shot?


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> cant go wrong with a Kabar.
> 
> thats what I use.


hahahahaha
i have 8 of those


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

ahh, i didnt know i never said what i carry...
ive carried a s/w swat special as long as i can remember


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

bearr said:


> hahahahaha
> i have 8 of those


is that funny?


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Buck


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

more like just humorous


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

Case! Me and my dad use case knifes! They have good blades and work well!:RockOn:


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

What type of knife are you looking for.

Multi-Tool: Gerber
Folder: Kershaw (small) and Benchmade (large)
Fixed: Buck
Custom Fixed: http://tanguaycustomknives.com and 
Custom Collector: http://coombshandmade.com

For some reason I am addicted to watching the Cutlery Corner, not that I would buy anything from there really.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Shaman said:


> What type of knife are you looking for.
> 
> Multi-Tool: Gerber
> Folder: Kershaw (small) and Benchmade (large)
> ...


im looking for a survival/ hunting knife
what about cold steel? i have some friends that love them but i don't know sounds to me like one of those pay for the name things


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

armyboy said:


> im looking for a survival/ hunting knife


ok, what kind?

Drop Point Hunter/Survival? 









Clip Point Hunter/Survivor









Military Survival?









Military/Survival Machete:









Military Fighter?









I love my Buck 802SS as a hunting/skinner.

But I'll getting a custom from Tanguay for Hunter/Skinner/Survival.
We discussing blade style and type right now.
I'm leaning towards the clip point style with penetrator type and thumb notches and window breaker.
Micarta handle with Lanyard hole. Probably O1 Tool Steel or AST-34
Removable stainless pins so I can break down the knife to fix it or repair it should the full tang or handle grips get damaged.


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

i only use buck knives! i personally think they hold the sharp blade the longest


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Shaman said:


> ok, what kind?
> 
> Drop Point Hunter/Survival?
> 
> ...


im digging all but the first one, like the 2 and 3 ones best the 3 is what i pictured in my mind when i thought of buying a survival knife:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

If you buy the military survival knife, does it come with the gun? If soo.. lemme at it!


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

armyboy said:


> im digging all but the first one, like the 2 and 3 ones best the 3 is what i pictured in my mind when i thought of buying a survival knife:wink:


Then head over to his website and check out the rest of the samples.
Scott can make you up whatever you need. There is a form where you can pick your options and get a quote.
He offers 10% off for Armed Forces.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Shaman said:


> Then head over to his website and check out the rest of the samples.
> Scott can make you up whatever you need. There is a form where you can pick your options and get a quote.
> He offers 10% off for Armed Forces.


i am NOT personally in the armed forces, but does he give that 10% for family of armed forces? ( brother's in the army) how much does he charge for the knives that you showed me?


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

armyboy said:


> how much does he charge for the knives that you showed me?


Get Quote


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

traphuntfish said:


> i only use buck knives! i personally think they hold the sharp blade the longest


it all depends on what your using it for. every blade dulls and gets nicks


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

bearr said:


> it all depends on what your using it for. every blade dulls and gets nicks


i agree


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

I prefer a buck but Smith and wessons are good to


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

I have a sog (twitch I) that I carry around with me everywhere  

http://sogknives.com/cgi-bin/sc/productsearch.cgi?storeid=*1eb18d559a2023947642c785d39f64a476

I like to use my buck my grandpa gave me to gut deer with :wink:


----------



## meshmover67 (Feb 5, 2008)

keep it real with good ol' BUCK none of that new stuff for me!


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

Scharade+ Old timer


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Buck Gerber Smith&Wesson Case


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

I've been working with some guys on the side starting a knife 'series' from scratch.
They both do custom work on the side, but are trying to start up a 'series'.
It is amazing what goes into a knife that is not production made.

You can see the process here. Read their Blog
this is not an advert


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

i like my buck


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Case:wink::wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

i gotta go with the knives of alaska love the knife if your willing to pay a little extra


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Anything but Buck. They keep an edge well, but a pain to sharpen IMO. I like Old Timer, Gerber, Kershaw, Browning. I use all throughout deer season now that we are allowed 6 deer a year. I assume it is for hunting.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Sog


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Cabelas alaskan guide series. They are extremely sharp and are made of the best blade metal ( i personally think) s30v steel.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)




----------

